# Compra-venta > Compro >  Compro Serpiente adivina cartas en cesta

## juanma y ole

Hola, estoy muy interesado en incorporar este fantástico número de la serpiente que adivina la carta firmada del voluntario atrapandola en su boca.
Gracias , un saludo!!.

----------


## MagDani

pues hace poco vi un post de alguien que la vendía, usa el buscador, aun que puede que fuera en otro foro.
Si lo encuentro te pego un toque.

----------


## mayico

Busca a carlossicilia

----------


## MagDani

Y lo he encontrado pero ya está vendido:
http://www.magiapotagia.com/f13/vend...a-cesta-28606/
y como dice Mayico era de carlossicilia

----------


## carlossicilia

Hola está ya vendida, pero esta no es la que anda buscando el busca la pro vipper creo que es.....

----------


## juanma y ole

Hola , gracias y perdón por no haber contestado antes pero no he podido.  El tema cesta serpiente creo que lo voy cerrando con otra solucion, a vrer que tal . De nuevo gracias y un saludo!!.

----------

